# How late do you stay up when you don't have work or school the nex



## Mewgia (Jun 17, 2008)

So GBAtemp, how late do you stay up when there's nothing to do the next morning? Since school's out for summer, I've been staying up increasingly late, today is the 5th day in a row I stayed up past 4AM. I wake up from 11am to 1:30PMwhen I stay up till 4, it depend if my parents wake me up or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So I made a poll, just in case there are others on here as crazy as I am.


[edit] dammit, when you make a topic title that is too long to display it should stop you like it does with the subtitle. Now the topic title looks terrible but whatever.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 17, 2008)

"Today, 10:16 AM"
OBJECTION!
Today you are awake before 11AM (at least with GMT +1)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However i voted 1AM, but it depends if i'm home or not.


----------



## science (Jun 17, 2008)

I have school tomorrow and it is 1:24AM


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

Around 2am


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 17, 2008)

I stay up until I can't think coherently whatsoever, which can vary widely, depending on when I woke up, amount of caffeine consumed, etc. It's usually somewhere around 2 to 5-ish, probably gonna be 5 tonight. And the longest I've stayed awake total was somewhere around 30 to 36 hours I think. Longest I've slept was 16 hours. Strangely enough, they both had nothing to do with the other, they happened like a year and a half apart lol.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Jun 17, 2008)

My classes always start in the afternoon, so I stay up till 4 AM the whole year through ^^


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

I usually stay up until 2 or 3.


----------



## science (Jun 17, 2008)

The strangest part is, I usually go to bed at like 11 when I don't have school the next day


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 17, 2008)

Before I met the Mrs I'd usually not sleep if I didn't have work the next day.

Before my little girl came along we'd use to stay up till maybe 4am.

Now 11PM seems like we're staying up.


----------



## PikaPika (Jun 17, 2008)

tgc_9013 said:
			
		

> My classes always start in the afternoon, so I stay up till 4 AM the whole year through ^^


Lucky bastard...


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been used to getting up early for uni, all my lectures and workshops were in the mornings.
I rarely go to bed after midnight, its usually around 11pm.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a different timetable for college so.. depends on the day

Mon + Fri college starts at 2, so I sleep at 3am.
Wed-Thurs it starts at 9 so I sleep at 1/2am.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

I generally go to sleep regardless, but I've been known to sometimes push the limits and stay up until midnight--and, on a few reckless occasions until nearly 2 in the morning.


O_O...yeah, I know. I'm intense.

Oh, and no matter what time I go to bed, I get up around 5-6 a.m. and most times I stay up for several hours after that.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Before I met the Mrs I'd usually not sleep if I didn't have work the next day.
> 
> Before my little girl came along we'd use to stay up till maybe 4am.
> 
> Now 11PM seems like we're staying up.



I think you've just looked into the future of my life. We (Wife® and myself) are usually up till about 4 or so w/out work the following day. And i'm sure, as soon as a MiniWon is put together from the scraps of other babies, we'll be asleep by 9/10, and 11pm will be a treat lol.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MiniWon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?...God _please _help us all.

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just teasing, I'm sure your kid will be a swell little gal.


----------



## Gian (Jun 17, 2008)

I need 9-11 hours of sleep to function properly.
WEAK. Summertime, I sleep around midnight, wake up at 10-ish.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

3AM - 4AM


----------



## Soopy (Jun 17, 2008)

i keep telling myself that i have no work/school the next day but i should go to bed early anyways to wake up early.  never works...


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

2ish. that's ON school days LOL


----------



## Beware (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't sleep much.  I usually go to bed around 12-2 on school nights and 4-6 on weekends/vacation.  I usually wake up between 11-1 PM on those days.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 17, 2008)

Normally go to sleep around 5:30AM , I don't like daytime , night is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

Sleep is for the weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I stay up all night on school nights.

Such a poor bastard I am


----------



## Galactus (Sep 10, 2008)

I usually stay up until i fall asleep the next morning.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 10, 2008)

Lets see the last time i slept was november 23, 1999 those were the days.


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2008)

2AM here, I get up at 5:10AM to prep for school.
I should probably get to sleep, but I have a gameboy micro and EZ4 so it's hard to do!
I usually go to sleep at 4PM so I can manage doing what I do.
It's also is a plus that my little brothers and sisters get home at 4PM so it's a great way to avoid contact with them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, for the past week or two I've been doing a double sleep schedule.

Sleeping at 3:30-4PM until 7:30PM, then sleeping again at 2:30Am till 5:20AM.
Working out good thus far.


----------



## Orc (Sep 10, 2008)

When I don't have work/school I usually sleep early like around 9pm then get up around noon the next day.
Otherwise, I only sleep for around 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## XeonZ (Sep 13, 2008)

Go to bed around midnight or 1 regardless of what I have to do in the morning.  Never sleep past 9 either.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 13, 2008)

1h AM for me


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1h AM for me tongue.gif



for me too......................


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Sep 13, 2008)

I chose sleep is for the week.
I stayed up all night, it's 8:40 AM here and I am probably not going to sleep till tomorrow.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Not much.. I got used going to sleep midnight and waking up at 8. So even when I have no work I can't go beyond that too much.. 

Although, there was a time when I had classes only in the afternoon, by then I wouldn't sleep before 4AM


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

12 AM, that's the maximum.
I don't get how you can't sleep, that is so unreal to me


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 13, 2008)

This 'night' I wasn't sleeping until like 6:30AM...Sometimes I stay up even longer, until like 8AM, but most of the time it's between 3AM and 6AM. I voted for 5AM, since that's when I go to bed most of the time lately.

To be fair, I'm not going to school anymore since June, and university starts in october...So, on regular weekends when I've got to wake up early the following monday, I usually go to bed at 3AM or 4AM.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 13, 2008)

I chose 2AM, but in reality it's whenever I feel like crashing.

When I have to work the next day, I usually crash about 9-10PM.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 13, 2008)

By the way, I slept until 3PM today.
That's _baaad_. I really need to get up earlier


----------



## Jundeezy (Sep 13, 2008)

Ever since schools started, I am used to going to sleep early now, but I still try to stay up late. Last night i was awake till 1:30 A.M.?


----------



## Prime (Sep 13, 2008)

If I have college the next day I try to go asleep around 10pm

If I don't have college the next day or I start late the next day (which is rare) I go asleep around 11pm.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 13, 2008)

Generally, I'll go as far as 2am, but I'm currently trying to get on a schedule so that I wake and go to bed the same time everyday.  My body's tuned so that if I'm not awake a certain number of hours, I won't get to sleep until that time.  =P


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

I would stay up later than 11PM, but my parents force me to gb2bed.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2008)

It varies. Usually anytime between 8PM and 3AM depending on how tired I am.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 13, 2008)

Voted on behalf of my son, who appears to play WoW till he drops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then doesn't appear till noon the next day.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Voted on behalf of my son, who appears to play WoW till he drops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you're proud of that ?


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 13, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, that's nothing to be proud of.


----------



## samuraibunny (Sep 22, 2008)

12AM. Usually later during the summer time.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 22, 2008)

12ish midnight everyday. Now excuse me, I gotta go to sleep!


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

i woke up at 6:40pm today and i have school in like 8 hours now


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 23, 2008)

During school it varied from 1am-6am usually.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 23, 2008)

If my parents don't say anything, I stay up till 3. Usually, by that point, I wouldn't really have much to do.

Sometimes, when I'm desparate to finish homework, I study until 5, and sleep for 2 or 3 hours, then go to school like this.


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 23, 2008)

sleep is for the weak


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 23, 2008)

I usually work nights so I normally stay up till around 3am.
But on my nights off I like to go out with my friends so then it's usually even later.


----------



## Poketroid (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm usually up until 3:30 AM if there's lots of interesting things going on in the internet (almost everyday ). Usually I chat with friends or play some PC games if the internet is boring.
Then I end up waking up around 6 AM. =| 3 hours of sleep cannot be good for me, but I manage anyways.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 24, 2008)

4-5AM. Depends if I get bored or not.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 24, 2008)

2 to 3 a.m. usually.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sleep is for the weak.

This however depends on if I have a good game to play, film/tv series to watch (watched the last of The Wire* last night) or book to read and if I have pulled the same stunt enough that I can not cope any more.

Of course work is on retainer these days so I can do that.

*An awesome series (one of the best I have ever seen) but I am not sure if I can stand to watch another crime show (the Shield is almost over too) now as little will stand up when compared to it.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 25, 2008)

"Early to bed, early to rise, makes a man-  *gets shot*


----------



## Maktub (Sep 25, 2008)

Very late. Like 5AM. during the week if I have to get up 8AM I go bed around 3AM. God bless siesta


----------

